# Big Bud



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Seen this tractor sitting across the road while waiting to go load the Case 600. I had never seen one till this year and know I've seen 2 of them. I trucker stopped at the shop a few weeks ago with one and now this one. I thought there was another one in the Case dealer's lot in Lewistown Mt. I know its not the bigger one. Enjoy the pictures.
caseman-d
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0006_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0007_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0008_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0009_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0005_IMG.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

What is that attach to it:question: Thanks for the pictures don't see anything like that around here.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks like something to pull flex pipe or cable through the ground.

How about it caseman, what is the attachment used for ??


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

It looks like a tiler on the back ( used to put land tile in the ground for drainage), and I'd guess the platform on the front is to carry the rolls of tile.:idea:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *What is that attach to it:question: Thanks for the pictures don't see anything like that around here. *


Jody,
From looking at all the plastic pipe I'm sure its lays the pipe in as it rips the ground open. Kinda like them laying cable under ground.
caseman-d


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

you guys all win a cigar lollol :jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb 
bet ya dont even no yer plowin in any thing wth tht tractor


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere and some others still make some monster sized machines. The Deere 9520T weighs over 43,000 pounds with no weights and puts out over 370 HP at max power as measured in the Nebraska tractor test. A 765 cu. in 6 cylinder turbo-charged intercooled diesel built by Deere supplies the power. But I seem to remember that Big Bud tractors still holds the record for being the biggest. Anyone know that for sure???


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

How about “Big Roy” ? 

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-7/765722/BigRoy1.jpg'>

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-7/765722/BigRoy2.jpg'>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Big Roy is big But i think Big Bud is the biggest.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=45348>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW!!!! Those are some big tractors...I think I'd need 5 acres just to turn them around:lmao:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *What is that attach to it:question: Thanks for the pictures don't see anything like that around here. *


You may not realize it but that is a sleeve hitch with a linear actuator, and Big Bud is what has evolved from Willie's modification to his Husqvarna. :smoking: :smoking: :smoking:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> * Big Bud is what has evolved from Willie's modification to his Husqvarna. *



I knew it looked familiar.... 

It looks much bigger when the deck's removed...

:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> * Big Bud is what has evolved from Willie's modification to his Husqvarna. :smoking: :smoking: :smoking: *


:truth: Hmmmm..Now that you mention it:truth:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *
> 
> It looks much bigger when the deck's removed...
> ...


:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the biggest bud made was the 747 4wd, it was 760 hp weighed 95,000 pounds they only made one of them. versatile made a 8wd tractor i'll see if i can find something on it


----------

